# Parkplätze am Frankfurter Flughafen (Startbahn West) offen?



## Chris360 (31. März 2010)

Servus,

sind die Parkplätze an der Startbahn 18 (Startbahn West) am Frankfurter Flughafen offen oder sind die Zufahrten/Parkplätze geschlossen wegen dem Bau der neuen Runway?
Würde gerne dort Abends laufen gehen und mein Fahrzeug an den besagten Parkplätzen abstellen, da es im Gegensatz zu den Parkhäusern nichts kostet.

Gruss,

Chris


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. April 2010)

Wenn du die am Airportring beim Aussichtspunkt meinst: Ja, die sind offen. Zumindest waren sie das am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris360 (1. April 2010)

Richtig, die am Airportring meine ich, am Aussichtspunkt vor Startbahn 18.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## airportparking (15. September 2010)

Nice post...Thank you very much!!......


----------



## Jensi_70 (16. September 2010)

ja, die Parkplätze sind noch offen. Aber in 2 Wochen wird die Kreisstraße von Kelsterbach bis Walldorf wegen den Tunnelarbeiten für 3 Wochen gesperrt. Du kannst aber von der A5 Zeppelinheim abfahren und da gehts gleich links zur anderen Aussichtsplattform. Da ist ein schöner Parkplatz und laufen kannst Du da spitzenmäßig! Entweder im Wald oder rund um den Flughafen. 
Cu


----------



## naturebiker (7. März 2012)

*Vergleichen und günstiger Parken am Flughafen Frankfurt
*
Viele Urlauber fahren unvorbereitet an den Flughafen und ärgern sich anschließend über die hohen Parkgebühren. Dieser Ärger lässt sich jedoch leicht vermeiden, wenn man sich die Mühe macht, die Preise zu vergleichen. Das Angebot an Parkplätzen ist sehr groß und ein Vergleich daher kaum möglich, aber eine Website wie parkplatzvergleich.de zeigt, wo man sparen kann.
*
So wird das Parken am Flughafen Frankfurt bequemer!*


Beim Parken Flughafen Frankfurt auf www.parkplatzvergleich.de gibt es viele Alternativen. So bieten große und kleinere Anbieter rund um den Flughafen Parkplätze, Parkhäuser oder Einzelgaragen an. Dazu haben sich die Betreiber einiges einfallen lassen, um ihren Kunden mehr Komfort zu bieten. Man kann sich nicht nur zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit per Shuttle-Service zum Flughafen transportieren lassen, sondern auch kostenlose Getränke dazu genießen.


*Bis zu 60% sparen beim Parken am Flughafen Frankfurt!*

Wie die Vergleiche auf parkplatzvergleich zeigen, kann man dabei bis zu 60% der Parkgebühren sparen. Bei einer Parkdauer von 2 oder 3 Wochen ist das ein hübsches Sümmchen. Mit dem gesparten Geld lässt sich im Urlaub viel anfangen. Es lohnt sich also, sich schon vor der Anreise um einen günstigen Parkplatz zu bemühen.

*Mehr Service genießen!*

Die Betreiber der Parkplätze haben sich einiges einfallen lassen, um neue Kunden zu werben. Sie bieten viele Serviceleistungen wie Starthilfe, die Bezahlung mit EC oder Kreditkarte oder einen Einkaufsservice an. Zudem bietet die Option, sich die User-Bewertungen anzusehen einen Einblick in die Zufriedenheit der anderen Kunden. So wird mit wenigen Mausklicks klar, wo es sich das buchen lohnt.


----------



## Markon (30. Mai 2012)

Klasse Tipp!


----------

